# Problem with mouse on T60



## pashap (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi all,
I'm installed current version of FreeBSD (FreeBSD 8.0-BETA2) on laptop ibm T60 and I have problem with internal mouse (touchpad and pointing mouse). In time booting 'kernel: psm0: unable to allocate IRQ'. I try to disable (into BIOS) the touchpad or pointing device, but problem still the same. A try to applied patch (see below) but problem again still the same.

```
/usr/src/sys/dev/atkbdc/psm.c
/* device I/O routines */
static int
enable_aux_dev(KBDC kbdc)
{
    int res = PSM_RESEND;
        
    res = send_aux_command(kbdc, PSMC_ENABLE_DEV);
    VLOG(2, (LOG_DEBUG, "psm: ENABLE_DEV return code:%04x\n", res));
        
    return (res == PSM_ACK || res == PSM_RESEND);
}
```

IRQ 12 is not busy:

```
# vmstat -i
interrupt                          total       rate
irq1: atkbd0                       10642          2
irq9: acpi0                        16078          3
irq14: ata0                        40976          7
irq17: wpi0 uhci1                 281151         53
irq19: uhci3 ehci0                255668         48
cpu0: timer                      2101178        399
irq256: vgapci0                      857          0
irq257: hdac0                      21164          4
irq259: ahci0                     123855         23
cpu1: timer                      2098649        399
Total                            4950218        942
```


On other system internal mouses work fine.
Thanks


----------



## w1k0 (Sep 25, 2009)

In fact you didn't write what kind of problem you have. I suppose both these devices don't work for you. I use the same machine and I installed FreeBSD 7.2. In my case don't work scrolling and it seems HAL completely ignores FDI files. I started my thread here: ThinkPad's TrackPoint and TouchPad don't work properly.


----------

